
One of LLVM's Top Contributors Quits Development Over CoC, Outreach Program - dEnigma
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=LLVM-Rafael-Espindola
======
craftyguy
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16980841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16980841)

~~~
AdamM12
Was gonna post this given that it had gotten "flagged" for whatever reason.

~~~
craftyguy
There's also this one that was killed:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16981420](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16981420)

Seems like HN really doesn't want to discuss this topic.

~~~
zeveb
Were it not for another tech news site, I'd have no idea that it had happened.

Seems a bit crazy to try to disappear news about this sort of thing to me.

